# Cpt for mthfr



## syprice (Nov 2, 2011)

Can anyone help me with a lab code for MTHFR TEST GENE MUTATION. 
Appreciate any help.. thanks


----------



## ajs (Nov 2, 2011)

syprice said:


> Can anyone help me with a lab code for MTHFR TEST GENE MUTATION.
> Appreciate any help.. thanks



Methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase - would make a good spelling bee question, but here are the codes according to the Mayo clinic website:

83891/Isolation 

83896/x4 nucleic acid probe, each

83900/molecular diagnostics

83912/interpretation and report

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

